# Can an rn charge cpt 16020



## mamacase1 (Nov 24, 2014)

I HAVE A BURN PATIENT THAT IS COMING BACK FOR DEBRIDEMENTS AND DRESSING ON A BURN THE DOCTOR IS LOOKING AT THE WOUND AND THEN HE HAS HIS RN COME IN AND DO THE REST CAN I CHARGE CPT 16020 FOR THE RN?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 24, 2014)

mamacase1 said:


> I HAVE A BURN PATIENT THAT IS COMING BACK FOR DEBRIDEMENTS AND DRESSING ON A BURN THE DOCTOR IS LOOKING AT THE WOUND AND THEN HE HAS HIS RN COME IN AND DO THE REST CAN I CHARGE CPT 16020 FOR THE RN?



No that is a code for use only if the provider performs the service.  There is no charge for RN services performed in the office setting at the time of a provider. Encounter, with the exception of an injection or blood collection.  it cannot be used as a part of the E&M either, it is no different than collecting vital signs.


----------

